# Mesquite Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a mesquite bowl that was suppose to be a natural edge. Well durning turning I was half done hollowing out the bowl when 2/3 of the bark came off and hit me in my trend face shield. Another good point. When turning wear a face shield. Mine is a respirator type face shield so I don't breath sanding dust. Anyway I burned the edge instead. Didn't turn out to bad. Finished with wipe on poly.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Here is a mesquite bowl that was suppose to be a natural edge. Well durning turning I was half done hollowing out the bowl when 2/3 of the bark came off and hit me in my trend face shield. Another good point. When turning wear a face shield. Mine is a respirator type face shield so I don't breath sanding dust. Anyway I burned the edge instead. Didn't turn out to bad. Finished with wipe on poly.


Very NICE Bernie!!

I wondered how you got that nice Brown edge there!!   Very clever!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice one Bernie! Personally I like that burned edge better, something different. That mesquite is some nice looking stuff!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yep Corey I am taking a liking to the burnt edge also. I am thinking of trying it on a bowl like the China Berry while it is on the lathe then if I don't like it I can turn it off.


----------

